# NEW HUMMER



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Just got a new one today and took a pic or two . Here she is being aclamated she was already eating in there but I couldnt take a pic fast enough to catch it


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

One more eye balling me after I put her in the tank.


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

The white marks on her back are from the peep catching her.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice coloration..how many rays do you have now?


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

This one makes 5 here's a better shot of her in the tank . Now all I need is a male hummer to go with them.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Etb Nice new Ray


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks Steve shes doing great and been eating like a pig ever sence she got here even after I turned her lose.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Another Badass addition







Let's see some full tank shots :nod:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice ray


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam u have a sweet ray colocetion


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks guys.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

are those saltwater or freshwater rays?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

another nice ray etb.
dixon


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

nice ray


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

All of my rays are freshwater. Thanks DiXoN.


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

and here i was wondering why someone would post an offroad vehicle in non p pics...lol......Nice ray


----------

